# Herts,Beds,Bucks,etc. Meet Sunday 15th December



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Hi all,

Jumping in quick before anything else is organised... 

It would be great to meet up at lunchtime on Sunday 15th December instead of the usual monthly mid-week meeting.

This will give us some daylight to be outside around the cars and I will finally be able to come to a meet! (Week days not good for me at the mo)

Location could be decided nearer the time, I would suggest the usual Royson location, would that be too busy on a sunday? anyway that can be decided later though.

So who is up for it then?

Craig


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats 2 of us then Craig, cheap rounds then !
Come on you lot...its yonks away so stick it in the diary and committ now !
Maybe not the Red Lion ? Somewhere with a bigger carpark maybe but not so important. What about a meet say at a Happy Cheater or or Motor Theif for quick coffee, a 30 mile cruise to a pub lunch at chatter ?
Just a thought.. I'm happy to come 3 hours to meet some faces , lets see who else will make the committment ?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Damn, I'm taking Bunny's aunt out that day (having to hire a car specially :-/), so I'll miss next month's Sailing Today - I'm really into it now ;D

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hope you're renting either A6 or A8 !

Moley IM your address for a regular supply , really dont be shy!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

John, you have IM.

Thanks

Moley


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

probably be able to come on sunday


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

OK, having missed the last Kneesworth meet due to illness, is this in place of, or in addition to, an evening meet. I for one find it difficult to make weekends (although I may be free that weekend, not sure yet).

I think it would be a real shame for the one Wednesday a month routine to stop. (I would as one of the original attenders I guess). We tend to get a good crowd and I am a big fan of the pub.

Would anyone be interested in a 18th December evening meet (in addition!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Paul,

Guess Craig started this thread because he cannot do an evening meet, plus we (me too) fancy a daylight meet so we can actually see our cars and maybe tootle about in them somewhere.
So if the "local mob" want to continue with the evening meet tehn fine.
But for me to drive 3 hours each way on Sunday then again on wednesday is even for me out.
I am happy to attend either so will see which way it swings....  John


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Hi Paul,

The plan for the Sunday would be for a drive around somewhere in the region then stop at a pub in the daylight. It will be good to meet up with everyone.

I think the evening meets should contiune, this is just a one off as I am fed up with not being able to come to the evening meets, I have wanted to go since the first one was planned.... Damn work eh! I guess we should see who is around for each day then.

I vote for the daylight meeting on the Sunday


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I will try to make it to both the Sunday 15th and Wednesday 18th meets if I can, shall know when its a bit nearer the time. Like you Paul I would like to carry on with the evening meets (for the same reason I guess).

Maybe have weekend meets in the winter and then swop to the evening meets after the clocks go forward in March, just a suggestion.

I personally would find it more difficult to attend all the weekend meets but I can understand the logic behind it for others wanting it.

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Graham,

Sorry you didn't manage the last meet, I'd primed the wife, Bunny (Tina), that there was a specially clean TT to look at - she was so disappointed  but even she commented on how we could see in the dark ;D

Although I can't make Sunday the 15th, I think it's probably worth a thought to convert from midweek evenings to weekends in the winter - we just have to inspect each other's cars - and I missed the bird shit on yours - it would have given me hope ;D

I'll try and get up on the Wednesday though.

Happy driving.

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any more progress Craig ? I have the Sunday in my diary, need a meeting place/ time ?


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

I have a few ideas, depends what parking is like on a sunday though, will check them out this weekend.

Plan is for a 1pm meet.

Craig


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Is this a definate date for the sunday lunch time?.
Has anyone organised a mid week meet at the Red Lion?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er Phil, is that Sunday or midweek ?

I am soooo confused now !

Thank fcuk I am going to both events so will get the timing wrong !

Craig (Sammers) will organise the w'e do on Sunday see above !!!!!

Goodnite.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

john. is that the suday or wednesday meet?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Phil, my man, this is the Sunday string are you coming along ? Make some sort of signal, grunt, toot, flash or even a post !


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

The Plan:

O.K. had a look round a few places today, decided on:

Three Horseshoes
Hooks Cross
Watton at Stone
Hertfordshire
SG14 3RY

Sunday 15th December 1:30pm

This is a big pub on the A602 that runs between the A1(M) Stevenage and the A10 in Hertford. It is dead easy to find, has loads of space for Cars and some good country road nearby!

It will be good to meet all that can make it.

Craig

The Streetmap, zoomed out link is below:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...,220615&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

See you there, on Sunday 15th Dec at 1.30 pm


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

ok fingers crossed i'll be there 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think I can make the 18.5 miles there! ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Looking ok for both meets at the moment


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

Hoping to make the Sunday meet, missus onboard!


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

I'll try and make the Sunday meet. Almost exactly a year since I was last able to make a meet.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Looking forward to making some new friends on Sunday !


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

TTotal, u coming all the way from Bursledon?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yup, all the way, and on the following weds as well !

can't get enough  Why d'ya want a lift ?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Seems that I've got permission to go this Sunday as long as 'er indoors can come along too.

I shall wash the car saturday then hide it in the garage until Sunday so as not to get bird crap all over it which seems to be getting a habit just lately. Last week was the best yet, you could see the direction the thing had flown, a trail of white sh!t from the boot spoiler, over the hood, windscreen and finaly the bonnet - nice.

See ya Sunday

Graham


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Is anyone still meeting up on the 18th, next Wednesday.

If so will try and make it there

E


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Speak to paulb i think he will no who is going :-/


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'm certainly goining to both meets...

Graham - I found the point of waxing my car now. It makes it slippery for cats. Found some paw prints going along my bonnet till the little scamp lost grip and skidded off the side!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I'm certainly goining to both meets...
> 
> Graham - I found the point of waxing my car now. It makes it slippery for cats. Found some paw prints going along my bonnet till the little scamp lost grip and skidded off the side!


No scratches from their nails on your bonnet?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Luckily no, or I would have caught it and skinned it...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Can't make this meet now unfortunately, relatives coming to our house for 1.30pm. Still intend to go to the Royston 18th PM meet.


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

TTotal, cool all the way from Bursledon.

No, no lift needed! But you could take pressies down to my parents in Warsash.
Well you could have if F***ing Amazon could deliver on time!!

What was your forum name at first? didn't you used have a smurf logo?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

In a previous life I was Johnny_BriTTain.

Warsash is 1/2 mile from me, so very happy, no in fact, honoured to deliver anything that can be squeezed into the TTR on Sunday. 

John


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yup, nearly there ! C U tomorrow Craig.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Tomorrow 

I thought it was today! : 

WARNING - My car is filthy and it's not gonna get cleaned pre meet. If this causes offence then you'd better drive with your eyes closed  :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dont worry m8. By the time I get to the meet, I'll be as grubby !(After all that hard work yesterday 
Never mind . Lots more miles in my car today ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guys..........this was supposed to be a DAYLIGHT meeting ! ;D  ;D CU all l8er


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Guys..........this was supposed to be a DAYLIGHT meeting ! Â ;D Â Â  Â Â ;D CU all l8er


Thats why I am not coming today!! It is a trully awful day to be out!!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Good to meet up again guys Cheers.
John, i want some of those stickers ;D


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Yep, shame about the weather, but great to meet up with you all.

It looks like a good venue for a future Sunday Hertfrodshire meet.

Hope the drive back was o.k. John.

Craig


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for organising this Craig.

Hopefully next time you won't forget to organise the weather!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks to Craig for sorting out a good natter in the pub.
Just what the locals in the pub must have thought when we were all standing in the dark and rain saying...

"Look at the muck in here"

"Mines brighter than Craigs"

" Ouch"

"Scotty...you are a bit dim!"

"Cor, those are big ones!"

"It fell down here somewhere!"

"Johns are shinier than ours"

"Wow, those look great"

"I want some of those on mine"

In referance to PaulB 's beauty wheels,Scotty's light upgrade, Johns 2003 badges,Phils envy of Johns Ttotal logos,The group looking at the only car with TTOC badges fitted :,PaulB searching for the missing oil filler cap "Mine seems to get thru quite a bit of oil",John pulling a very dirty finger out of PaulBs Oz wheels,Dismay'd comment seeing the back of PaulBs modified bumper.

Exactly 500 miles of boring M3 m25 m10 and now a car to clean tomorrow as well !Cheers guys, be back up there again on Wednesday.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Doh Doh Doh!

TOTALLY forgot about this - went hi-fi shopping instead (still, got myself a very juicy Denon AV thingy and some B&W rear speakers....  )

Sorry Paul B - if you bought "it" along specially - next time I'll get you pudding to make up!

Clive


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well you all had a ttotally better time than me - I've been doing the "visting relatives for Xmas" bit - in a hired MkII Mondeo - no ones getting in the back of my baby - oooh naughty.

It was a piss awful day wherever you were. John, if I'd been there, at least there would have been 2 TTOC badges on display 8)

Craig, please can you organise another meet next year - with better weather 

Cheers.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I should have listened to her but no, I new best, 2 small glasses of red wine on a Saturday night out shouldn't cause me a problem at all - WRONG.

I new I was becoming alergic to alcahole but I didn't realise it had got this bad, I was laid up all day Sunday with a headache like I had been out on a drinking binge, its not fair. I'm going to have to change my name to TTotal 2.

Thats the last drink I shall ever have and shall just have to remember the good times which brings me on to Wednesday, I will try not to miss this one. (only orange juice though )

Graham


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Graham. I'll hopefully see you on Weds.

Clive - the magic box lives in my glove box so no worries.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul, you should keep your oil filler cap there too !
You wouldn't loose it then !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> "Scotty...you are a bit dim!"


Errr I thought it was more like "you're brighter than most but not by the expected 30%" but maybe I am slightly biased in this view :-/ 

Rematch on Wednesday!


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

Doh! I did do a little bit of damage to my alloys reversing off the pavement at the pub looking for directions!

Ho hum. Not too bad, just a couple of fingernail width marks right on the edge of the tyre. Probably won't try to do anything for it.

That's if I could. You can't fix them up can you???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Re match (fnar fnar) ;D Oh lighten up ScoTTy, dont take a dim view of my light hearted quips ! :
CU weds then !


----------

